# samsung galaxy s2



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

my samsung galaxy s2 keeps turning itself off. 

I have cleaned the battery and mobile etc

It keeps turning off and i cant turn it on i have to take out the battery and put it back in. Then i can turn it on. 

I really need help its getting annoying taking my battery in and out
My firmwire is uptodate
I dont know what to do


Cheers


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Is there anyone can help me

This problem is getting really annoying

Have i posted it in the right spot if not can yous move it

Thanks

Cheerz

Redsolja


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is the device locking up at all? Or overheating?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you upgraded to ics then maybe you have an app that is not compatible with it. Try disabling all of your apps and see if you still have the problem.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

sobeit said:


> if you upgraded to ics then maybe you have an app that is not compatible with it. Try disabling all of your apps and see if you still have the problem.


I have over 60 APPS lol so i have no idea which one. any ideas?
Do you want me to restore me mobile or?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

redsolja said:


> I have over 60 APPS lol so i have no idea which one. any ideas?
> Do you want me to restore me mobile or?


as I said, disable every single one of them and see if the problem is solved. If the problem is solved then turn a couple on at a time and see if the problen returns. It may take some time but you do want to solve the problem - dont you. It is not always easy.


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

Unless it was having these problems right out of the box, the best solution is to factory reset the device.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

I restored my mobile back to out of the box. factory settings. The problem was the games ..thanks for your help. 

Know i have to watch what games im downloading if it crashes my mobile i would know the game is not good.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

The problem is back. Its not.my apps.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

My problem is back. I have only 5 apps downloaded on go my phone. And my phone keeps turning off i cant turn it on intil i take the battery out. When i turn it on i loose around 5 per cent of my battery. Look at the pic i uploaded.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Seems like an upgrade is not fully successful. Go for a repair via pc.


----------



## Bmike80 (Jul 16, 2012)

I had the same problem, set it to factory settings. It should fix the problem


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

After doing that my mobile keeps turning off and cant turn back on anless i take the battery out and put it back in..

it that a mobile problem?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Have you tried going to your settings app and setting the time before the phone shuts off?


----------

